# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  tražim foumašice koje su živjele/žive vani

## morska

za Poslovni dnevnik, prilog in&out, tema su child friendly ugostiteljski objekti. trebam roditelje koji imaju iskustva iz inozemstva, koliko su vani ugostiteljski objekti prilagođeni djeci i roditeljima - i po pitanju zabave djece i što se tiče higijensko-sanitarnih uvijeta, gastronomske ponude...bilo bi idealno da nađem roditelje koji su to doživjeli i u Hrvatskoj te mogu usporediti uvijete, ali nije nužno. molim da mi se javite na pp da se dogovorimo, pozdrav i puuuuuno hvala svima koji se jave  :Smile:

----------

